# 7 Kittens Need a home in SC



## Lucky1 (May 31, 2004)

I have 7 kittens 4 are solid gray 1 is black the other two have a mix of brown & white beautiful kittens! 8 weeks old. Anyone wants them email me @ [email protected]

Sorry I dont have pics but if u look at my post in "Meet My Kitty" look for Lucky they look like her


----------

